# dog penned with sheep how to feed?



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

How do you keep the sheep from eating the feed of the LGD when it is in the same pen? I plan to feed dog food at this time as I have no source for raw, etc.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You bring the dog out to feed it twice a day, then put it back.


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

we built a little 10x10 pen _attached_ to the side of our goat pen - then dug a tunnel under the fence so our LGD's can scoot under into their "feed pen". Works like a charm... feeding time comes and the dogs are in there waiting on us


----------

